# west point WMA and core land



## gma1320 (Jun 7, 2015)

If any of y'all hunt the west point WMA or core of engineer land and use Facebook check out the west point lake public land hunters group.
Www.Facebook. com/groups/495387890610481


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 18, 2015)

good page. thanks


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 16, 2015)

*West Point  ??*

Man I wish I was their.


----------

